# TAG Heuer "Caribbean" Aqua Racer?



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

Just got back from a cruise last weekend to the Caribbean. While on one of the islands I saw a real nice watch and was told by a salesman it was a TAG "Caribbean-only" edition. I never heard of such, but it was a beautiful piece. It had a stainless steel band with a gold stripe down the middle, the casing was gold, and the face was an ocean-blue. 

When we got back on the cruise ship, I looked at the TAGs for sale on the ship and mentioned this watch. The salesman said there was no such thing. At first, I didn't believe him and figured he was just trying to make a sale (I had already purchased my "Indy"), but after digging around on the Net within the past week, I haven't been able to come up with ANYTHING regarding a "Caribbean" TAG. What's scary is that this jewelry store had all sorts of brochures "featuring" this TAG. 

Given the amount of TAGs they had and promotional ads on the wall, I'm inclined to believe they were a legit TAG dealer, but who knows...

Anyway, since I can't find any info, I obviously can't post any pics. Can anyone lend some info on this "find?"


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

Are you talking about this one?
http://www.tagheuer.com/the-collection/aquaracer/man/quartz-watch/index.lbl?w=WAB1120.BB0802
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=230044&highlight=WAB1120


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey, look at me - 100th post! I say boo-yeah!:-!:-!


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

wrxnofx said:


> Are you talking about this one?
> http://www.tagheuer.com/the-collection/aquaracer/man/quartz-watch/index.lbl?w=WAB1120.BB0802
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=230044&highlight=WAB1120


THAT'S THE ONE! THAT'S THE ONE!

BTW, do you own a WRX, or is that just part of your SN? I have a 2005 STi.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I think this watch is discontinued along with the other WAB ARs. It is quartz and 39-40mm, not 43 like the new ones.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

this is the only "limited edition Aquaracer" I can recall... but it is not gold...

CLICK HERE (a bit hard to read, though... hehehe)


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2010)

It's genuine, I bought one and so did my mate, mine from Little Switzerland and his from Columbian Emeralds. I was cruising the Caribbean too in January on Ocean Village.


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

Griff said:


> It's genuine, I bought one and so did my mate, mine from Little Switzerland and his from Columbian Emeralds. I was cruising the Caribbean too in January on Ocean Village.


They're gorgeous. If I hadn't already purchased my "Indy 500" when I saw it, I may have come home with that one instead; very classy, and very upscale in appearance IMO.

I bought my TAG from some place called "Jewels" in Water Front, St. Thomas.


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

Galactic God said:


> THAT'S THE ONE! THAT'S THE ONE!
> 
> BTW, do you own a WRX, or is that just part of your SN? I have a 2005 STi.


Sweet, glad we could get it figured out.

I do own an '05 WRX Wagon, but I would LOVE to have an '05 STI, so that makes me jealous of you. It's still totally stock, too many other things to spend my $$$ on. Here it is the night I picked it up:


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

wrxnofx said:


> Sweet, glad we could get it figured out.
> 
> I do own an '05 WRX Wagon, but I would LOVE to have an '05 STI, so that makes me jealous of you. It's still totally stock, too many other things to spend my $$$ on. Here it is the night I picked it up:


Nice wagon! My wife and I got married in '05 and since I sort of needed a new car, the STi became my wedding gift, of sorts (Gotta love that, right?). Mine is totally stock except for a set of Hawk HPS brake pads I had put on it years ago, a Cobb AccessPORT, and an SPT intake that I got for $20. I have a Chase/Subaru card, so I earn "Subie Bucks." I had enough to warrant me a "free" intake/heat shield, and all I had to do was pay shipping. |>

My "baby" is my 1994 B4C Camaro (1 of 668 made). I have a ton of work done to it (and tons more going into it...), so that's my "hotrod," so to speak.

With all the deep snow this year, the STi's AWD is really coming in handy. That car is an absolute tank in the snow, even with the all-season performance tires I have on it (Continental Extreme Contacts)!

I won't say that I "baby" the STi, but I don't beat on it, either. In fact, I've never "launched" it at over 3000 rpms. I value the money that it cost, and $31,000 isn't inexpensive. I'll just watch everybody else blow up their AWD setups. I can't tell you how many times I've been asked, "So what's the highest you've launched it at?" "What's it run in the 1/4 mile?" I haven't the slightest. I've never had it to the track, but I have had it on the "Tail of the Dragon." If you are not familiar with the "Tail," I highly suggest you take your WRX for a trip.

Regarding the Hawk HPS brake pads, they've been on the car for over 45,000 miles, and since I don't abuse the car with a lot of harsh braking, they still have about 65% of the "meat" left on them. They're the best $200 I've ever spent.

I have 82,000 miles on my car. The only things I've done are replace a radio, I'm on my 2nd set of tires, and a battery. Under warranty, the AWD differential was replaced because of a poorly shimmed pinion gear that kept making a howling noise. There's no guarantee it would have failed, but they wanted to give me a free $1695 part, that was fine by me. I also had a caliper replaced under warranty because it kept making a "knocking sound." It doesn't hurt my feelings any that they picked up the cost on a $900 part.


----------



## wrxnofx (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh man, that is some wedding gift! Sounds like you have a keeper there, lol. I wouldn't say I beat mine, either. I drive it "spiritedly", shall we say, but I never launch it, for the same reasons you list.

It is an absolute blast to drive in the snow, which comes in handy up here in the midwest. For the past 3 years I've telecommuted, so I actually don't get the opportunity to drive very often. As a result, my car has only 30,000 miles on it. The Subaru customer service I've received has been awesome - sounds like you've had the same experience. That and the reliability, which it also sounds like you've experienced.

Like you, I've never gone to the track with it or anything like that. I have indeed heard of the "Tail", and hope to road trip down to it some day. I've heard it's unbelievable.


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

wrxnofx said:


> Oh man, that is some wedding gift! Sounds like you have a keeper there, lol. I wouldn't say I beat mine, either. I drive it "spiritedly", shall we say, but I never launch it, for the same reasons you list.
> 
> It is an absolute blast to drive in the snow, which comes in handy up here in the midwest. For the past 3 years I've telecommuted, so I actually don't get the opportunity to drive very often. As a result, my car has only 30,000 miles on it. The Subaru customer service I've received has been awesome - sounds like you've had the same experience. That and the reliability, which it also sounds like you've experienced.
> 
> Like you, I've never gone to the track with it or anything like that. I have indeed heard of the "Tail", and hope to road trip down to it some day. I've heard it's unbelievable.


Yes, I'm certainly a "spirited" driver. I've had good luck with Subaru's customer service, and fortunate enough to be blessed with the reknown "Subaru reliability."

The "Tail" is awesome; 300+ turns within 11 miles. It takes about 45 minutes to do it, as 30 mph is pressing your luck. However, beware of the cops. They are all over the place, and they get off on harassing everybody.

We stayed at the Tapaco Lodge. It's old, but it's very clean. It's right off the "Tail." My recommendations are to drive "HellBender." IMO, HellBender is a better drive than the Tail. On the Tail, there is no time to sight-see; you're either totally focused on the road, or you're gonna "buy it," big time.


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2010)

Here it is


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

Griff said:


> Here it is


Cool, you bought a question mark? :-d


----------



## John E (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw the watch in the American Airlines magazine last week going to DC. It is not the one in the posts I have seen though. It has the blue face etc but shows the caribbean islands on the face outlined in thin gold.

Can not find anyone selling it though?


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

John E said:


> I saw the watch in the American Airlines magazine last week going to DC. It is not the one in the posts I have seen though. It has the blue face etc but shows the caribbean islands on the face outlined in thin gold.
> 
> Can not find anyone selling it though?


I'm not sure I've seen this one. I'll try to find a pic of it, but my luck with finding pics of either of these watches has been nil. <|


----------



## John E (Feb 4, 2010)

Galactic God said:


> I'm not sure I've seen this one. I'll try to find a pic of it, but my luck with finding pics of either of these watches has been nil. <|


here is a picture from the mag


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

John E said:


> here is a picture from the mag


Ah, okay. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

I saw this watch at an AD in the Bahamas where I bought my Formula 1. It's visually stunning but I'd personally prefer the plain two-tone AR.


----------



## Galactic God (Feb 2, 2010)

MRCS said:


> I saw this watch at an AD in the Bahamas where I bought my Formula 1. It's visually stunning but I'd personally prefer the plain two-tone AR.


Yes, it is a gorgeous piece, and it may be my next one, but this time around, I wanted something that wasn't so formal.


----------



## cosmo4 (Mar 19, 2010)

Galactic God said:


> Just got back from a cruise last weekend to the Caribbean. While on one of the islands I saw a real nice watch and was told by a salesman it was a TAG "Caribbean-only" edition. I never heard of such, but it was a beautiful piece. It had a stainless steel band with a gold stripe down the middle, the casing was gold, and the face was an ocean-blue.
> 
> When we got back on the cruise ship, I looked at the TAGs for sale on the ship and mentioned this watch. The salesman said there was no such thing. At first, I didn't believe him and figured he was just trying to make a sale (I had already purchased my "Indy"), but after digging around on the Net within the past week, I haven't been able to come up with ANYTHING regarding a "Caribbean" TAG. What's scary is that this jewelry store had all sorts of brochures "featuring" this TAG.
> 
> ...


My wife bought me this watch on one of the Carribean Islands from a store called Little Switzerland. The dealer assured her that this was made just for the Carribean Island's. l love the watch.


----------



## cosmo4 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just added something to the orriginal post. Sorry I couldn't figure out how to reply the right way.


----------



## oscarsar (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello,

I know exactly what you are talking about... My father bought one of those at the San Juan Airport a couple of weeks ago (Serial # 0000002)... He was going to give it to me but I already have one 100% stainless steel. If you are interested, I can ask him the price and sell it to you through my ebay account. The watch is currently in Venezuela (where he lives and will bring it ti the USA early April) so at this point I don't have any pictures to show you, but I know that it has the stainless + gold bracelet and the Caribbean islands on the background.

If you are interested, please me know and I'll post in on ebay just for you.

Looking forward to your reply!


----------



## oscarsar (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello,

I know exactly what you are talking about... My father bought one of those at the San Juan Airport a couple of weeks ago (Serial # 0000002)... He was going to give it to me but I already have one 100% stainless steel. If you are interested, I can ask him the price and sell it to you through my ebay account. The watch is currently in Venezuela (where he lives and will bring it ti the USA early April) so at this point I don't have any pictures to show you, but I know that it has the stainless + gold bracelet and the Caribbean islands on the background.

If you are interested, please me know and I'll post in on ebay just for you.

Looking forward to your reply!


----------



## oscarsar (Mar 21, 2010)

Galactic God said:


> I'm not sure I've seen this one. I'll try to find a pic of it, but my luck with finding pics of either of these watches has been nil. <|


Hello,

I know exactly what you are talking about... My father bought one of those at the San Juan Airport a couple of weeks ago (Serial # 0000002)... He was going to give it to me but I already have one 100% stainless steel. If you are interested, I can ask him the price and sell it to you through my ebay account. The watch is currently in Venezuela (where he lives and will bring it ti the USA early April) so at this point I don't have any pictures to show you, but I know that it has the stainless + gold bracelet and the Caribbean islands on the background.

If you are interested, please me know and I'll post in on ebay just for you.

Looking forward to your reply!


----------



## oscarsar (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello,

I know exactly what you are talking about... My father bought one of those at the San Juan Airport a couple of weeks ago (Serial # 0000002)... He was going to give it to me but I already have one 100% stainless steel. If you are interested, I can ask him the price and sell it to you through my ebay account. The watch is currently in Venezuela (where he lives and will bring it ti the USA early April) so at this point I don't have any pictures to show you, but I know that it has the stainless + gold bracelet and the Caribbean islands on the background.

If you are interested, please me know and I'll post in on ebay just for you.

Looking forward to your reply!


----------



## HATTER84 (Feb 20, 2010)

I wanted to purchase the watch at the San Juan airport in December and thought I'd wait until later. I have not been able to find it anywhere else. I know the price and will pay a little extra to get one.



Galactic God said:


> Just got back from a cruise last weekend to the Caribbean. While on one of the islands I saw a real nice watch and was told by a salesman it was a TAG "Caribbean-only" edition. I never heard of such, but it was a beautiful piece. It had a stainless steel band with a gold stripe down the middle, the casing was gold, and the face was an ocean-blue.
> 
> When we got back on the cruise ship, I looked at the TAGs for sale on the ship and mentioned this watch. The salesman said there was no such thing. At first, I didn't believe him and figured he was just trying to make a sale (I had already purchased my "Indy"), but after digging around on the Net within the past week, I haven't been able to come up with ANYTHING regarding a "Caribbean" TAG. What's scary is that this jewelry store had all sorts of brochures "featuring" this TAG.
> 
> ...


----------



## John E (Feb 4, 2010)

oscarsar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about... My father bought one of those at the San Juan Airport a couple of weeks ago (Serial # 0000002)... He was going to give it to me but I already have one 100% stainless steel. If you are interested, I can ask him the price and sell it to you through my ebay account. The watch is currently in Venezuela (where he lives and will bring it ti the USA early April) so at this point I don't have any pictures to show you, but I know that it has the stainless + gold bracelet and the Caribbean islands on the background.
> 
> ...


I am interested please let me know what he paid etc and send pictures when you have them. My aunt lives in PR and said she will see if she can get one or find the price etc. I will be happy to pay nominal a finders fee over the original price.

Let me know if you post it on Ebay also.

Thanks John E


----------



## VDSL714 (Apr 17, 2010)

Galactic God said:


> I'm not sure I've seen this one. I'll try to find a pic of it, but my luck with finding pics of either of these watches has been nil. <|


Yes it is a fine piece, I saw it during an eastern caribbean cruise las Feb 2010, and hoping to find #47 before I knew the cruise was over and didn't bought one. However since I did get emeralds for the wiffy at Colombian emeralds, I call them and finally bought #135. As soon as I get it on my hands I will post some pics... Needless to say I AM HAPPY!


----------



## VDSL714 (Apr 17, 2010)

John E said:


> I saw the watch in the American Airlines magazine last week going to DC. It is not the one in the posts I have seen though. It has the blue face etc but shows the caribbean islands on the face outlined in thin gold.
> 
> Can not find anyone selling it though?


Gents.... I just bought one TAG Caribbean Exclusive in St Marteen online, thru Colombian Emeralds Intl. I did went to their web site and found it... It is #135! Awesome and gorgeous piece... My first TAG and an Exclusive one!


----------



## VDSL714 (Apr 17, 2010)

VDSL714 said:


> Gents.... I just bought one TAG Caribbean Exclusive in St Marteen online, thru Colombian Emeralds Intl. I did went to their web site and found it... It is #135! Awesome and gorgeous piece... My first TAG and an Exclusive one!





VDSL714 said:


> Yes it is a fine piece, I saw it during an eastern caribbean cruise las Feb 2010, and hoping to find #47 before I knew the cruise was over and didn't bought one. However since I did get emeralds for the wiffy at Colombian emeralds, I call them and finally bought #135. As soon as I get it on my hands I will post some pics... Needless to say I AM HAPPY!


I finally got my TAG Heuer Caribbean Exclusive on my hands..... Here are some pics I want to share, my digital cam doesn't give me much credit but It does look a LOT better when you have it on your hands...:-!


----------



## VDSL714 (Apr 17, 2010)

Galactic God said:


> Just got back from a cruise last weekend to the Caribbean. While on one of the islands I saw a real nice watch and was told by a salesman it was a TAG "Caribbean-only" edition. I never heard of such, but it was a beautiful piece. It had a stainless steel band with a gold stripe down the middle, the casing was gold, and the face was an ocean-blue.
> 
> When we got back on the cruise ship, I looked at the TAGs for sale on the ship and mentioned this watch. The salesman said there was no such thing. At first, I didn't believe him and figured he was just trying to make a sale (I had already purchased my "Indy"), but after digging around on the Net within the past week, I haven't been able to come up with ANYTHING regarding a "Caribbean" TAG. What's scary is that this jewelry store had all sorts of brochures "featuring" this TAG.
> 
> ...


Here is some pics and a brochure they send me when I just purchase this wonderful piece.... #135... and Love it! As far as I know this watch is being sold "only" in the Caribbean Islands... I look for it after my eastern Caribbean cruise all over the official TAG Heuer stores in USA and London and nobody knew about it. I did completed my purchase online thru Colombian Emerald International, St Marteen!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice packaging and LE card.

I think the "standard" watch without the Car. Islands stamp has been discontinued for a while now.

Lately, it seems TAG is doing alot of "regional" watches and not really promoting them too much like the PCH and DiCaprio watches.


----------



## josrodes (Dec 26, 2010)

We saw this watch for women at the int airport in puerto rico in june 2010, we didn't get it. 
A friend just came from the PR airport today and they had it but for men only.

I want to get the women's version for my wife but is not at the PR airport anymore.

Have anyone seen this anywhere else?o| Anniversary is close. Thanks.:-!



Galactic God said:


> Just got back from a cruise last weekend to the Caribbean. While on one of the islands I saw a real nice watch and was told by a salesman it was a TAG "Caribbean-only" edition. I never heard of such, but it was a beautiful piece. It had a stainless steel band with a gold stripe down the middle, the casing was gold, and the face was an ocean-blue.
> 
> When we got back on the cruise ship, I looked at the TAGs for sale on the ship and mentioned this watch. The salesman said there was no such thing. At first, I didn't believe him and figured he was just trying to make a sale (I had already purchased my "Indy"), but after digging around on the Net within the past week, I haven't been able to come up with ANYTHING regarding a "Caribbean" TAG. What's scary is that this jewelry store had all sorts of brochures "featuring" this TAG.
> 
> ...


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

It is quite common that a salesperson at an AD store will not know all models. Specially the LIMITED EDITION ones.


----------



## John E (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi All,
Just got back from a trip to Abaco Bahamas. Went to John Bull in Marsh Harbor, Abaco and they had one of the Special Edition Aquaracer, Caribbean Exclusive, that I have been looking for, finally. The last couple trips they tried to get me one but could not. They knew what it was but never could seem to locate a shop willing to part with it. Can not ever find them for sale. They are only sold new by official Caribbean or Bahama TAG dealers, and they can not be bought online and shipped to the states even if you find one online at a caribbean shop. (I did and they would not sell it to me even at a premium) I attached a picture, a little out of focus from my Iphone to show what it is and what I started asking about on this forum over a year ago.

John E


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cool! I like it alot.


----------



## digbydrk (Sep 25, 2011)

Galactic God said:


> Just got back from a cruise last weekend to the Caribbean. While on one of the islands I saw a real nice watch and was told by a salesman it was a TAG "Caribbean-only" edition. I never heard of such, but it was a beautiful piece. It had a stainless steel band with a gold stripe down the middle, the casing was gold, and the face was an ocean-blue.
> 
> When we got back on the cruise ship, I looked at the TAGs for sale on the ship and mentioned this watch. The salesman said there was no such thing. At first, I didn't believe him and figured he was just trying to make a sale (I had already purchased my "Indy"), but after digging around on the Net within the past week, I haven't been able to come up with ANYTHING regarding a "Caribbean" TAG. What's scary is that this jewelry store had all sorts of brochures "featuring" this TAG.
> 
> ...


I did in fact purchase this watch, and I love it. I purchased mine on a Royal Caribbean Cruise to Bermuda. It is a very hard to find, much sought after timepiece. I am extremely happy with my purchase.. The blue face is so very different and I have received a lot of compliments each time I wear it. I am a TAG fan anyway, and this is certainly not my first. I just wanted you to rest assured that the watch is in fact real, and one of the nicest Tag's I've owned. I's send you a pic of mine, but not sure how to upload it to this forum.


----------



## montaramike (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello.. My first time posting to this forum! I am on a flight back from St. Lucia where I bought the latest Caribbean Edition of the Aquaracer. It's pretty nice with gold bezel and blue face. I will post pictures shortly!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, new members. This Caribbean Aquaracer is a very cool Tag Heuer ! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## montaramike (Jun 28, 2013)

Here are a couple pictures of the AR "Caribbean Edition" I just bought. I was in St Martin 10 years ago and bought an SEL Chronometer (two-tone) and absolutely love it, although it's on the small side. When I saw this one in St Lucia last week, I knew I had to have it. Both watches help me to remember two incredible trips where worries were few.


----------



## peddler (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello Just picked up one of these myself in Bahamas, Could not find much info on the style from Tag site, Just curious about what you paid for the piece.


----------



## montaramike (Jun 28, 2013)

peddler said:


> Hello Just picked up one of these myself in Bahamas, Could not find much info on the style from Tag site, Just curious about what you paid for the piece.


Conngrats on your new watch.

Tag doesn't publish a lot of info on these special editions.

Don't know what the policy of this forum is on pricing discussions, so just PM and I'll tell you what I paid.

Mike


----------



## Abd222 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi! Just wondering what island in the Bahamas and what store you found the watch in? Thanks!


----------



## montaramike (Jun 28, 2013)

Abd222 said:


> Hi! Just wondering what island in the Bahamas and what store you found the watch in? Thanks!


Sorry for the delay. I purchased this in a shop in St. Lucia at the Sandals Resort. Forgot the shop's name, but I believe it was something "Emirates". The same shop is at the airport as well.


----------



## snjcberger (Nov 17, 2014)

I am looking to purchase just the Carribean face to convert my existing WAP1120. Any ideas where I can get one? Tag Huerer will not work with me since I don't have the original limited edition model. I see nothing posted on Ebay. Thanks.


----------



## smarteaglepr (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello all

Probably this will be my second time posting a question about an specific watch. I hope I get good feedback from it.

My current occupation allow me to travel most of the Caribbean islands. Long story short I am a watch fan since I have memory. However I have always had brands that are not considered luxury watches. I'm talking about citizen, Casio, movado, rado, etc.

Now is time to move forward starting with a low entry luxury watch brand.

That being said I found interesting that in other markets I get to know other brands and series of watches that I don't see back home. Or models with brands I am aware of but not available for my market.

For sometime now I have been checking a tag heuer watch, an exclusive Caribbean edition.

Here is the model: tag heuer aquaracer exclusive Caribbean edition
WAP201AG.BA0830 for gents.
WAP131AG.BA0817 for ladies.

There are only 1000 in existence and I am in love with it because it combines my current situation and location into a brand I want to enter the luxury level. Also great dial color and size. Perfect for me. In the future it would be a Rolex or hublot but that's another story.

My questions are related to pricing and future value. Interestingly enough I have seen different prices in different islands. For example in Antigua it was being sold for 2900 used duty free. In st. Lucia for 2850 used and reduced to 2400 used also duty free. In Barbados for 2255 usd duty free from 2850 usd. (The last three examples inside airport gates). Finally in Puerto Rico for 2250 usd in an hotel store and without tax of 11.5%. Most of these stores are saying they have around 15% in price difference in comparison to USA retailers. However Puerto Rico is a USA Territory in the Caribbean with better printing and warranty. Even financing options.

Is this a good price point or should I expect better pricing? I really don't understand these different prices beyond considering the stores are different enterprises and paper could hold whatever we print on it...

What about future value ? One of the salesman told me that because this is an 2015 exclusive edition it will increase around 15% percent per year in value. So does that means if the statement is true that if I got it for 2400 used within two years its value should be around $3174 usd?

I appreciate your input and help.

All the best

SmartEaglePR


----------



## PaulK (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, what an amazing piece! My wife & I own a home on St. Thomas, USVI. The womans version would make a perfect gift for her. Time to start looking (no pun intended)...

Edit: Both Mens & Womens on eBay right now...


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

In short, it's a nice looking watch. However, anyone promising you 15% appreciation each year is simply being misleading.


----------



## smarteaglepr (Aug 9, 2014)

Please note that the ladies version is not automatic but quartz...


----------



## Addster97 (Jan 5, 2016)

montaramike said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the AR "Caribbean Edition" I just bought. I was in St Martin 10 years ago and bought an SEL Chronometer (two-tone) and absolutely love it, although it's on the small side. When I saw this one in St Lucia last week, I knew I had to have it. Both watches help me to remember two incredible trips where worries were few.
> View attachment 1138761
> View attachment 1138762


Hi, this is my first post and I am new to this whole luxury watch thing. I am posting because I was hoping that one of you watch experts could help me? I have seen a very nice TAG Heuer aquaracer for sale in a preowned watch store.

The watch is a TAG Heuer aquaracer Caribbean exclusive edition, the same as the one I am quoting from here. I will try to attach my own picture I quickly took in the store today. I am simply looking for some information on this watch as it is very hard to find it online (which may be a good thing, more exclusive).

Could somebody help me please? 
I am interested how many of these watches were made?
I am checking that this specific one is the male version? 
Also what is the original price of this watch when new?
I have been offered this watch for $2200 plus tax while on holiday in Florida. I think I could get the price down a little but is this a good buy?
What will the resale value be like? 
What is the difference between the different variations of the watch? (I've seen some with more blue and some with black instead of blue etc?)

I realise that that there are a lot of questions here but any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the TAG HEUER sub-forum at watchuseek 

The watch you show us is a limited edition Aquaracer, that came from the classic 2000 series. I do not know how many were made, but sometimes these limited edition watches will have that info on the back. Regarding the price, we don't usually do appraisals here, as we think they could be uncertain and/or unfair. We just don't do it. Having said that, I do not know the price this watch went for when it came out, but I don't think what you say is anything too far from an Aquaracer series Tag. As for the resale value, that is even harder to guess! Some watches will go up in value, and many more will lose value once out of the store. Somewhat like cars. That is: we never buy watches or cars planning to retire from them&#8230; but, if we buy well and have some luck of that model becoming a collector's piece, that retirement could actually happen! I just would not advise you to count on it  The best investment is to buy a watch you will wear with pride and hapiness. Enjoy!



Addster97 said:


> Hi, this is my first post and I am new to this whole luxury watch thing. I am posting because I was hoping that one of you watch experts could help me? I have seen a very nice TAG Heuer aquaracer for sale in a preowned watch store.
> 
> The watch is a TAG Heuer aquaracer Caribbean exclusive edition, the same as the one I am quoting from here. I will try to attach my own picture I quickly took in the store today. I am simply looking for some information on this watch as it is very hard to find it online (which may be a good thing, more exclusive).
> 
> ...


----------



## Addster97 (Jan 5, 2016)

Addster97 said:


> Hi, this is my first post and I am new to this whole luxury watch thing. I am posting because I was hoping that one of you watch experts could help me? I have seen a very nice TAG Heuer aquaracer for sale in a preowned watch store.
> 
> The watch is a TAG Heuer aquaracer Caribbean exclusive edition, the same as the one I am quoting from here. I will try to attach my own picture I quickly took in the store today. I am simply looking for some information on this watch as it is very hard to find it online (which may be a good thing, more exclusive).
> 
> ...


After a lot of bartering and getting the owner of the store involved I've finally got the watch! 

I've had a look at its number and it is number #1082 which leads me to believe it is one of the original watches made in the early 2000's rather than the later models made between 2010-2014 as only 500 were made in the later model. Could anyone back me up on this or give any further information on this particular model. It would be much appreciated.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Addster97 said:


> After a lot of bartering and getting the owner of the store involved I've finally got the watch!
> 
> I've had a look at its number and it is number #1082 which leads me to believe it is one of the original watches made in the early 2000's rather than the later models made between 2010-2014 as only 500 were made in the later model. Could anyone back me up on this or give any further information on this particular model. It would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


I pretty much said all I knew about it. Beautiful special edition of the Aquaracer series, derived from the classic and timeless 2000 series. Just make sure you don't polish those gold parts, as I'm pretty sure they are not solid parts, and you can fade them off by applying any kind of polishing. Congrats !


----------



## BreitlingRocks (Sep 9, 2015)

I can answer a couple of your questions and give you some insight before you spend any money. That is the Gents version. This watch was sold exclusive by AD's in the Caribbean. The price they're asking is out of line for a second hand watch. That watch sold new US retail for $2200 and Duty Free in the Caribbean for $1870. The new version of this watch (see below) which is not two tone is still available priced Retail $2650 & Duty Free $2255. If you're in love with the two tone hold on to your money because they are bringing the two tone back which will probably be priced much the same as the current version. I wouldn't pay what was full retail for a second hand watch. Wait until they bring it back out and buy it new with full warranties etc.


----------



## kennybowman72 (7 mo ago)

Addster97 said:


> After a lot of bartering and getting the owner of the store involved I've finally got the watch!
> 
> I've had a look at its number and it is number #1082 which leads me to believe it is one of the original watches made in the early 2000's rather than the later models made between 2010-2014 as only 500 were made in the later model. Could anyone back me up on this or give any further information on this particular model. It would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


The watch is great and eye catching I'm just suspicious that only 1000 was made I bought mine in St Martin 3 years ago and still see them advertised for sale but it's still a tag


----------



## Givemore_2day (Jul 26, 2021)

Tag has really stepped up their game the last couple of years. The aquaracer is great dive watch now and fits in well with the Carerra in my collection


----------

